# Issues with 2.4GHZ wireless on Asus RT-AC3200



## nickgilman (Dec 23, 2010)

From what I've been reading up online, this isn't exclusive to just this model Asus router. Here's the gist:

- Hardwired network connections, off of this router, work completely fine & are blazing fast.

- Both of the 5.0GHZ SSID's work completely fine & fast too

- It's just the 2.4GHZ SSID that is almost non-existent in it's speeds. On devices, it shows I have 4-5 bars of wireless available, but data just isn't transferring over the 2.4GHZ. I've tried different firmware builds from the Asus site. I even tried the 3rd party Merlin firmware, hard resetting the device, everything. Nothing seems to fix this issue. 

- I've narrowed it down to not being the ISP or the modem either. This is a consistent problem between 4 different property locations, that ALL have this exact same Asus router AC3200 model. 6 entirely separate AC3200 units between 4 different properties, ALL have this same issue. Which leads me to believe it's a software firmware build problem, that once it was applied, doesn't truly retrograde afterwards, even if you try to install a prior firmware build.. 

- For months the router was behaving fine. Then suddenly, in the recent two months, once a certain firmware was upgraded on it, it's as if I can't find any solution to this issue. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks a ton!

- Nick


----------

